# What kind of pipe for this?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I want to have a hose to use in the backyard. Currently both spigots are in the front of the house, one on each side. I want to use a splitter on one of them, so I can continue to have a hose there for front yard stuff, and use the other side of the splitter to somehow run water to the backyard, to one of these hose extenders. https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Joe-SJ-SHSBB-Gry-Garden-Faucet/dp/B07GT79XD3/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=sun+joe+hose+extender+stand&qid=1564793704&s=gateway&sr=8-2

Easiest thing is to just run a regular hose to it, which may be what I do for now. It will run along the side of the house where it won't be seen from the street, so even if it looks a bit less an appropriate I guess not a huge issue...but then I'm dealing with a hose on the ground all the time. Not to mention the issue of hot water/scalding risk. If it is right by the house, maybe staked there, where the drip line from the roof is and shaded maybe it would be okay..but seems tacky, lol. 
Other option is to run something more permanent. PVC seems the obvious option, but I know it isn't great when exposed to sun. I can bury the horizontal part but there will be a vertical section coming down from the splitter to the ground, and then again up from the ground to the new spigot. I'm wondering if there is some UV resistant, maybe flexible, easy to use option I'm not thinking of?

I redid our irrigation system myself, so I'm not averse to a project like this, but just not sure how best to handle it. Thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Paint the exposed PVC and it will last longer. In 10 years, replace the few feet of exposed PVC if there is an issue.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

g-man said:


> Paint the exposed PVC and it will last longer. In 10 years, replace the few feet of exposed PVC if there is an issue.


Oh, good idea. I'd forgotten you could do that to protect it. Hell, we're hoping to sell in the next year or so, so if it degrades someone else can deal with it, lol.


----------

